# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Azerbaycan - Türkiye İlişkileri

## veli

Azerbaycan - Türkiye İlişkileri ( Azerbaycan - Türkiye İlişkileri Hakkında )
Sovyetler Birliğinin dağılmasının ardından bağımsızlığını ilan eden Azerbaycanın bağımsızlığını tanıyan ilk ülke Türkiye olmuştur. İki ülke birbiri için birçok bakımdan büyük önem taşımaktadır. Yeni bağımsızlığını kazanan Azerbaycan, genç bir ülke olarak karşılaşacağı güçlüklerin üstesinden gelebilmek için Türkiyenin destek ve yardımlarına ihtiyaç duymaktaydı. Azerbaycan bağımsızlığını kazandıktan sonra Azerbaycan-Türkiye ilişkilerinin çok yönlü bir şekilde geliştirilmesi için elverişli fırsatlar, ayrıcalıklar ve daha da önemlisi halkların aynı istek ve arzularından kaynaklanan talepler ortaya çıkmıştır. Ancak Azerbaycanın jeopolitik olarak çok önemli bir konumda yer alması, Rusya, İran ve Ermenistan gibi ülkelerin Azerbaycan üzerinde çeşitli çıkarlarının bulunması, iki ülke ilişkilerinin dış faktörler olmaksızın gelişim göstermesini engellemiştir. Özellikle Rusyanın, Azerbaycan bağımsızlığını kazandıktan sonra da ülke üzerindeki nüfuzunu koruma çabasında olması, Azerbaycan-Türkiye ilişkilerini gölgelemiştir. Rusyanın 1990da Baküye müdahalesinden sonra Azerbaycanda başa gelen ilk devlet başkanı Ayaz Mütellibov, Rus yönetimine devamlı tavizler vererek Rusyanın isteklerini karşılamıştır. Milli Meclisin baskıları sonucunda istifa etmek zorunda kalan Mütellibovun ardından demokratik seçimlerle başa gelen Ebulfeyz Elçibey yönetimi döneminde Türkiye-Azerbaycan ilişkileri çok sıcak bir döneme girmiş, Elçibey yönetimi Türkiye ile yakınlaşmayı dış politikasında öncelik haline getirmiştir. Bu dönemde iki ülke arasında birçok anlaşma imzalanmıştır. Bu anlaşma ve protokollerin başlıcaları şunlardır:

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti ve Azerbaycan Arasında Dostluk, İşbirliği ve İyi Komşuluk Anlaşması (Ankara, 24.01.1992)

Türkiye-Azerbaycan Ticari ve Ekonomik İşbirliği Anlaşması (Ankara, 02.01.1992)

Türkiye ve Azerbaycan Arasında Kredi Konusunda Anlaşma (İstanbul, 02.11.1992) 

Karadeniz Ekonomik İşbirliği Eğitim, Kültür, Bilim ve Haberleşme Anlaşması (İstanbul, 06.03.1993)




Bunlar ve diğer anlaşma ve protokoller, iki ülke arasındaki ilişkilerin çok yönlü olarak genişletilmesi ve derinleştirilmesi için güvenilir bir yasal zemin hazırlamıştır. Ancak Elçibey yönetiminin olumlu çalışmalarının yanında, devletteki bozulma ve Karabağ meselesindeki çözümsüzlük gibi nedenlerden dolayı halkta yönetime karşı hoşnutsuzluk başlamış, Rusyanın da kışkırtmalarıyla meydana gelen darbeden sonra Haydar Aliyev başa geçmiştir. Haydar Aliyev Elçibey döneminin Türkiye yanlısı politikalarından biraz uzaklaşmış, ülke üzerindeki Rus baskısını azaltmak için Rusyaya yaklaşmıştır. Dolayısıyla bu dönemde Türkiye ile ilişkilerde göreceli bir gerileme yaşanmıştır. Bununla beraber, kısa süre sonra Rusyanın Azerbaycana yönelik taleplerinin Azerbaycanın kabul etmek istemediği alanlarda da devam edeceği anlaşılmış, çeşitli düzeylerdeki Rus yetkilileri ile temasların yanında, Aliyev (1993 Ekiminden itibaren) Batılı petrol şirketleri ve yetkilileriyle de temaslarını tam olarak kesmemiştir. Bu dönemde Azerbaycanın Batıya açılmasında Türkiye yetkilileri yeni devlet başkanı Haydar Aliyeve yardımlarda bulunmuşlardır. Süleyman Demirelin arabuluculuğuyla 1993 Aralıkında Haydar Aliyevin Paris ziyareti gerçekleşmiştir. Bu, Azerbaycan devlet başkanının Batıyı ilk ziyareti olmuştur. Arkasından, Aliyevin Avrupa başkentlerini ziyareti birbirini izlemiştir. Azerbaycanın Batıya açılarak Batılı petrol şirketleriyle anlaşmalar yapması, Batının müttefiki ve NATOnun üyesi olan Türkiyenin de çıkarlarına uygundu. Batılı petrol şirketlerinin Hazardaki nüfuzunun Rusya aleyhine artması, Türkiyenin de işine gelmekteydi. Nitekim 1994ten sonra ABDnin bölgeye ilgisi artmış, ABD Rusyanın Kafkaslarda özel bir konuma sahip olmasını kabul etmediğini açıklamıştır. 

Türkiye, Azerbaycanın diğer Orta Asya Cumhuriyetleri ve Gürcistanla da ilişkilerini iyileştirmesinde öncü bir rol üstlenmiştir. Örneğin 1993ten itibaren Türkiyenin liderliğinde altı defa toplanan Türk Devletleri Zirvesinde, devlet başkanlarının yaptıkları görüşmeler ilişkilerin iyileşmesinde önemli rol oynamıştır. Türkiye, Azerbaycan-Türkiye-Gürcistan arasında Nisan 2002de düzenlediği zirve ile yeni alternatifler için öncü olabileceğini göstermiştir. Zirvede, doğu-batı yönünde kurulması öngörülen ulaştırma koridorları (İpek Yolu Projesi), zirveye katılan üç ülkeden geçecek petrol ve doğalgaz boru hatları (Bakü-Ceyhan Petrol Boru Hattı ve Şahdeniz Doğalgaz Boru Hattı) ve iletişim projeleri ile bu projelerin güvenliğine ilişkin konular, 11 Eylül sonrası ortaya çıkan yeni koşullar ışığında terörle savaşım alanında işbirliği, insan ve uyuşturucu kaçakçılığı, ekonomik ilişkiler ele alınmıştır. 

Dönem dönem ortaya çıkan farklılıklara rağmen Azerbaycan-Türkiye ilişkileri, Azerbaycanın bağımsızlığını kazandığı ilk 10 yıl içinde büyük gelişme göstermiştir. Bu dönem boyunca Azerbaycan ve Türkiye arasında 150ye yakın anlaşma, protokol ve diğer belgeler imzalanmıştır. Bu anlaşma ve protokoller ekonomi, ticaret, eğitim, kültür konularında ve bilimsel alanlardadır. Özellikle Elçibey yönetimi döneminde ağırlık verilen bu anlaşma ve protokoller, iki ülke arasındaki ilişkilerin çok yönlü olarak genişletilmesi ve derinleştirilmesi için güvenilir yasal zemini hazırlamıştır. Bu doğrultuda iki ülke arasındaki ticari ilişkiler gelişme göstermiştir. Elçibey döneminde imzalanan anlaşma ve protokollere Aliyev döneminde yenileri eklenmiştir:

Türkiye ve Azerbaycan Arasında Bilimsel, Teknik, Sosyal Kültürel ve Ekonomik Alanlarda İşbirliği Anlaşması (Ankara, 09.02.1994)

Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümeti ve Azerbaycan Cumhuriyeti Hükümeti Arasında Askerî Alanda Eğitim, Teknik ve Bilimsel İşbirliği Anlaşması (Ankara, 10.05.1995)

Türkiye ve Azerbaycan Arasında Yatırımların Karşılıklı Teşviki ve Korunması Anlaşması (Bakü, 04.01.1997; Ankara, 25.07.1996)

Azerbaycan Cumhuriyeti Hükümeti ve Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümeti Arasında Küçük ve Orta Ölçekli Sinai İşletmelerin Geliştirilmesine İlişkin İşbirliği Hakkında Protokol (Ankara, 1997)




1992den itibaren Azerbaycanın Türkiye ile dış ticaret hacmi 1993, 1997 ve 1999 yılları dışında her yıl ortalama %36 artmaktadır. Buna rağmen iki ülkenin potansiyel imkanları ile kıyaslandığında ticari ilişkilerinin zayıf kaldığını belirtmek gerekir. Azerbaycanın Türkiyeye ihraç ettiği mallar arasında dizel, ham petrol, benzin, polietilen, pamuk, pamuk ipliği, deri, meyan kökü, alkollü içkiler, çay, elektronik cihazlar, plastik ürünler başta gelmektedir. Türkiyenin Azerbaycana ihraç ettiği mallar arasında ise esas yeri gıda, tekstil ürünleri, elektronik aletler, otobüs, otomobil, traktör, jeneratör, sentetik iplik, plastik ve ham ürünler almaktadır. 

Azerbaycan, ticaretin yanı sıra yatırım alanında da Türk iş adamlarınca tercih edilen bir ülkedir. Bu itibarla, 1992 yılından itibaren birçok Türk şirketi Azerbaycan'da müşterek müessese kurmuşlar, şube veya temsilcilik açmışlardır. Petrol sanayiinde üç, telekomünikasyonda üç, inşaat sektöründe 18, bankacılık alanında üç, taşımacılıkta 10, yayın ve matbaacılık konusunda beş ve imalat sektöründe ise 70'e yakın Türk firması bulunmaktadır. Ayrıca, hizmet ve ticaret sektöründe faaliyet gösteren 100'ün üzerinde Türk şirketi vardır. Yapılan araştırmalara göre, Azerbaycanın bağımsızlığını kazanmasından kısa bir süre sonra (1992) Türk şirketlerinin Azerbaycan'daki toplam sermaye ve yatırımları 500 milyon ABD doları seviyesine ulaştığı tahmin edilmektedir. 

İki ülke arasında ilişkiler, ekonomi ve ticaretin yanı sıra, eğitim ve kültür alanında da gelişmektedir. Önemli sayıda Azeri öğrenci Türk okullarında öğrenim görmekte, diplomatlar Türk Dışişleri Bakanlığında eğitim almaktadırlar. Dahası, Türkiye Kril alfabesinden Latin harflerine geçen Azerbaycandaki okullar için kitaplar hazırlamaktadır. Azerbaycanda Türkiyenin yardımı ile açılmış bir üniversite, 15 ortaokul ve 11 lise bulunmaktadır. Türkiyeden de Azeri okullarına üniversite öğrencileri gitmektedirler. 

Türkiye, Hazar petrollerinden faydalanabilmek için de Azerbaycanla çeşitli projeler geliştirmektedir. Azeri, Çırag ve Güneşli petrol yataklarına ilişkin 20 Eylül 1994 tarihinde imzalanan anlaşmaya Türkiye Petrolleri Anonim Ortaklığı (TPAO) da %6,75lik bir payla katılmıştır. Bunun dışında, TPAO Şah Deniz yatağı projesi anlaşmasında %9,2, Kürdaşı yatağı projesinde %5, Araz, Alov ve Şerg petrol anlaşması projesinde %10 paya sahiptir. Türkiye Azerbaycan için önemli olduğu kadar, Azerbaycan da Türkiye için büyük önem taşımaktadır. Özellikle petrol konusunda Azerbaycan Türkiye için çok önemlidir. Son yıllarda Türkiyenin bölgeye yönelik dış politikası petrole ve Bakü-Ceyhan Boru Hattına endekslenmiştir. Yapımı tamamlanan ve Cumhurbaşkanı Ahmet Necdet Sezerin de katıldığı bir törenle işletmeye açılan 1.770 kilometre uzunluğundaki hattın 1074 kilometresi Türkiye topraklarından geçmektedir. Bu hat ile birlikte, Hazar petrolü Türkiye üzerinden dünya pazarlarına ulaştırılacaktır. 

Petrolün yanı sıra, Azerbaycan doğalgazının Türkiyeye ihraç edilmesine ilişkin 12 Mart 2001de Ankarada imzalanmış olan anlaşma önemli bir adım niteliğindedir. Bu anlaşmaya göre 20042018 yılları içerisinde Şah Deniz yatağından Türkiyeye Azerbaycan gazı satılacaktır. 

Görüldüğü gibi, bazı olumsuzluklara ve kesintilere rağmen bağımsızlık sonrası Azerbaycan-Türkiye ilişkileri olumlu yönde ilerlemiş, iki ülke arasında anlaşma ve protokoller imzalanmış, geleceğe yönelik projeler geliştirilmiştir. İki ülke arasındaki ilişkilerin bölgede çıkarları olan diğer devletlerin de stratejik karar ve eylemlerinden bağımsız gelişmesi mümkün olmadığından, bundan sonraki gelişmeler; iki ülkenin ve ABD, AB ve Rusya gibi diğer bölge aktörlerinin dünya dengelerinde kendilerini koymak istedikleri yer bağlamında

----------

